# A well formed stool



## DKMD (May 12, 2013)

Somebody sent me this link, and I thought I'd give it a try:

http://www.rockler.com/how-to/turn-shop-stool-turning-assembling-legs-spindles-seat/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=howto47&sid=AFY00

I used some soft maple glue ups for most of the project with two big leaf maple stretchers and one ash stretcher for the foot rest. There's no finish on it at this point. I think I'll make another of these with some prettier lumber at some point. It won't fit in my photo tent, so it's just a cell phone shot in the middle of the shop floor.

[attachment=24844]


----------



## barry richardson (May 12, 2013)

Congratulations on producing a solid stool sir! Love the tapers


----------



## WoodLove (May 12, 2013)

Im so glad this was a sitting stool and not a pic of animal droppings..... nice work !!!!!. I like the shape and it looks like you could sit for a good long while on it. well done!


----------



## LoneStar (May 12, 2013)

You doctors and your sense of humor


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 13, 2013)

Nice job Doc! I like it. It look extra sturdy, Well done 
Scott


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2013)

That's as nifty a s a box of Cracker Jacks. Love it. And it's something a little different for you I bet it was fun. I might have to try one.


----------



## rdnkmedic (May 13, 2013)

Hey Doc, (or anybody else)
How can I drill the 15 degree holes without a drill press? I now with some sort of jig but............................I'm trying to figure this out. Gotta be some way.


----------



## DKMD (May 13, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Hey Doc, (or anybody else)
> How can I drill the 15 degree holes without a drill press? I now with some sort of jig but............................I'm trying to figure this out. Gotta be some way.



You can cut a 15 degree wedge out if some scrap and use it to align the bit while drilling by hand... Close enough is good enough on something like this.


----------



## rdnkmedic (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Doc. I've been studying on this since that last post. Came up with a couple of ideas. Will do some experimenting. You can't learn if you don't try.


----------



## DKMD (May 13, 2013)

If you figure out something that works well, please post it... Perhaps we can all learn a bit from your experimentation.


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2013)

Nice tapers, rounded edges....it'll pass.


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Thanks Doc. I've been studying on this since that last post. Came up with a couple of ideas. Will do some experimenting. You can't learn if you don't try.





[attachment=24890]

One of my ways...


----------

